

Internet Provider RANT - eVizitei
http://codeclimber.blogspot.com/2008/08/centurytel-what-embarrassment.html

======
alex_c
Everyone loves a good telecom rant, and we've all had to use our best calming
techniques after hearing the dreaded "between 9 and 5" (and then again when
they don't show up), and we're all a bit sick of the "does this belong on
Hacker News" replies, but really, does this belong on Hacker News?

~~~
ivey
No, I don't think it really does. We could make it slightly more relevant,
though.

This is obviously an annoying situation that many of us have faced, and
complaining to the companies appears to accomplish very little.

So, if you were going to start a company to fix this problem, across multiple
industries, where would you start?

------
felixc
Gosh, I wish I got that kind of service from Bell Canada. It took me two weeks
of calling them at least once per day before they sent a tech.

